# looking for hunting ammo. want to trade



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I put an add in the classifieds .. I am looking for a load of lead or steel for hunting.. If anyone has a bunch they want to trade for a custom slingshot by me, please let me know.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Come to Victoria, and we can cast up a bunch of lead together ... it is too expensive to ship it!!!









You can buy 3/8 inch and 1/4 inch steel balls at Canadian Tire stores ... they also sell slingshots.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/search/search_results.jsp;jsessionid=TPnhJ9bTLbMc4JlxmN1RgwDnLcB1w118ckvhJL5XF2V1nkqvJGvJ!-305846438?bmForm=form_endeca_search&bmFormID=1318039259843&bmUID=1318039259843&bmIsForm=true&bmPrevTemplate=%2Fhome.jsp&bmHidden=OMNITURE_FROM&OMNITURE_FROM=Search&bmHidden=event26&event26=true&bmText=quick_search_term&quick_search_term=slingshot&bmSubmit=quick_search&quick_search=Search&bmHidden=FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474396672077

The 3/8 inch is $4.99 for 75 and the 1/4 is $4.99 for 250.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i need some bigger ammo than that lol, but thanks.. I have seen that size, and its not enough. I would totally come cast some lead. I could come visit sometime in the future! I would love to hang out with you and shoot the shi t


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

bj000 said:


> i need some bigger ammo than that lol, but thanks.. I have seen that size, and its not enough. I would totally come cast some lead. I could come visit sometime in the future! I would love to hang out with you and shoot the shi t


Just let me know when you are coming this way, to be sure I am in town ... I promise not to run away just BECAUSE you are threatening to visit!!!









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

pick up some hex nuts and hunt with them. Or fishing sinkers. or stones


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah you're right. ill just make a bigger pouch for rocks


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I used hex nuts for years, i used to go round the local scrap yards and ask if i coould pick them up, jeff


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

I just go to where the rabbits have been digging warrens in the woods, theres a few spots about and they always dig up plenty of stones for me to shoot them with.

If you are worried about getting the sizes right just bring a large sample home and weigh them, i use stones between (min) 15 grams to 20 gram and sometimes more, anyway weigh them untill you get an eye for the right sizes without having to weigh them.

As an interesting side note, i find it easyer to get a hit with stones because when i use lead i really don't want to miss and lose my lead, when i use stones i relax alot more and hit my prey far more often.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah i found a huge stash of rocks, so i guess im going with that. i will make up a few big rock pouches and see how it goes.
I checked out hex nuts at the home depot but could only buy a box of 25 1/2" and they were 7$.. it seemed too high for me for them.. I will have better luck unscrewing hex nuts from random stuff lol.
thanks for the help guys.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

cut off chunks of rebar used in construction ie. concrete forms

The stuff is deadly if you are willing to work for it. A large pair of bolt cutters makes light work of it, otherwise a torch or a saw will be required.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

cast your own lead? i'm sure everyone will agree that leads the best for hunting - john


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I will totally do that once i find a load of lead lol. I got a plumber friend looking into it for me. I contacted a local gun club and they directed me to a tire place, but have not heard back from them. I will end up just showing up there one day and talking to some people.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

What kind of gun club? the 9mm rounds at my work don't go far at all into the sand backstop, when we rack it smooth after shooting theres always loads at the bottom.


----------

